# Must learn to say NO



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a phone call this morning asking for me to tke in some guineas, I have shut down my rescue and have only four pet guineas now who are really plodding on, but i have looked after these 2 in the guinea hotel i ran, and they are lovely, 

But now i have two more piggies joining me Podge and Charlie, long hair:cursing: 

will post some pics of them when i get them, strange to be back in the rescue game again, thankfully they come with there hutch so i don't have to scrabble around to get hold of a hutch.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahh how can you resist!? 

Can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

very easily when you have been in the postion of having 21 say no should be an easy thing to do,,, but no here i am taking in 2 more


----------

